# Technology to Help Disabled



## Independent9016 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am trying to find in-home technology to ease the living of a man who is paralyzed from the neck down. This question is pretty open ended so any suggestions will help.

I am looking mainly for technology/appliances/home designs that could be used to ease simple everyday task such as eating, turning things on and off (lights, tv, music, fridge, ect). Other cool recommendations are very welcome(health monitoring, video conferencing, voice recognition completely hands free, household communication system). Basically anything hands free is amazing.

Extra info: He has been using blue ant but can not hang up due to the fact that he cannot press the end call button.

Thank you so much for your help in advance!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Assisted technologies are extremely expensive and can run into tens of thousands of dollars, there are vendors available but it is a very exhaustive and time consuming endeavor to locate specific companies that deal with complex medical technologies. My recommendation to you is to contact the institute in your area that deals with paralysis, they can provide you with all the information for your specific needs.

For more information you can write here: 

The National Institute for Rehabilitation Engineering Box 1088 – Hewitt, NJ 07421 U.S.A. Tel. (800) 736-2216
email: [email protected]


Good Luck !


----------

